# So help me Tardis.....



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

My 1 year old cat Tardis is going to get swatted I swear. So Tardis likes food. A lot. He likes it so much that he will do whatever it takes to get it. He will get on the counter as it is cooking and steal it straight out of the pan, he will somehow manage to open cupboards and climb the shelves to get to sealed jerky I made that I am sending to my mom's husband down in Texas or get to the cat treats. He even somehow managed to get into the rat food. Why oh why did he get into the RAT FOOD?!?!?!?!?! He has stolen whole pork chops off the counter and off the table, chicken thighs out of the pan, will steal food right off your plate as you are eating....you name it. I've tried squirt bottles (he LIKES it), I've swatted him off of stuff, locked him in the bathroom during meal times and meal prep....all he does is yowl so loud that it echoes through the house. And then one of my kids will need to use the bathroom. At night he knocks over the garbage and eats out of the garbage can, or climb the cupboards by jumping up onto the counters. When he steals food and I catch him I chase him down and then a tug of war begins and he growls at me as I try to get it back. Finally I grab him by the scruff to get it back. He doesn't swat me or bite me but he sings me the song of his people as I take back what was mine. Naughty kitty. Naughty naughty kitty. The BEST part......he and Marrah share a dog sized bowl of cat food. And they get wet food at night. He eats 3/4 of a can of food in UNDER a minute. Pig.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Try a Taser


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

I am thisclose Dusty! THISCLOSE! I've had him since he was 8 weeks old and he has become demon kitty! He went from this to this:


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

See!!!!!!! That's in our old apartment. Since we now have a house he's become even worse!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol. Black cats rule


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

They sure do! He is such a hoot but man is he baaaaaaad!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh my... and I thought my Treble was bad... Love the name Tardis though


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks! He disappears and the reappears in random spots at random times. The name fits  Though we think the TV remote trained him....


----------

